# Funny villager screenshots!



## CuteYuYu (Dec 17, 2015)

*Here are some screenshots of my villagers conversations that I thought was funny.
Feel free to post any screenshots of your villagers here! *








*Playing hide and seek with Felicity, Canberra, and Keaton.. ft Genji lol
*












*Hamlet tells me not to open his drawers, so what do I do? I open them.*



*Hamlet talking about the dinosaur egg he found*


----------



## CuteYuYu (Dec 17, 2015)

Haha it's fine  This is supposed to be about what YOU think is funny!

LOL yeah Genji is hilarious~


----------



## frio hur (Dec 18, 2015)




----------



## CuteYuYu (Dec 18, 2015)

LOL
Yum fish and butterscotch.


----------



## Rose (Dec 18, 2015)

If anyone has that picture of Teddy saying "take my bear pole," please provide.


----------



## CuteYuYu (Dec 18, 2015)

Bwahaha! That is the most perf thing I've heard.


----------



## CuteYuYu (Dec 22, 2015)

*Lobo's convo with Hamlet.. hehe*


----------



## abbydoll (Dec 22, 2015)

Spoiler: i have a lot, so open at your own risk c:



​



makes me miss my old town </3


----------



## Nunnafinga (Dec 22, 2015)




----------



## otomatoe (Dec 22, 2015)

CuteYuYu said:


> *Lobo's convo with Hamlet.. hehe*
> 
> View attachment 159788
> 
> ...



Lobo is so awesome omg! <3


----------



## CuteYuYu (Dec 22, 2015)

abbydoll said:


> Spoiler: i have a lot, so open at your own risk c:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



LOL marker streak. Aw I know that feeling </3 It's always nice to look at old screenshots to think of the good old memories~  





Nunnafinga said:


> View attachment 159821
> 
> View attachment 159822
> 
> ...



Haha those were some good ones!! Tangy's reaction was gold! and "lucky black cat" 




otomatoe said:


> Lobo is so awesome omg! <3



I agree <3 He's dad goals.


----------



## Plum Pudding (Dec 22, 2015)

I need a Lobo in my life (I have 3 boys LOL)

Kiki giving away a black cat is precious!!!!


----------



## gh0st (Dec 23, 2015)

Tia awkwardly watching.... xD

Kidd professing his love. <3

Self explanatory xD

Hamlet was talking about how he loves watching men at construction sites..... HE IS THE BEST. Also Graham lives nex to him in my town (since day 1) and they are in love.... My gay hamsters.... sigh. *cries of joy*


----------



## CuteYuYu (Dec 23, 2015)

Plum Pudding said:


> I need a Lobo in my life (I have 3 boys LOL)
> 
> Kiki giving away a black cat is precious!!!!



Haha what a coincidence! You definetly need a Lobo now!! I luv him. :3



gh0st said:


> View attachment 159846
> Tia awkwardly watching.... xD
> View attachment 159847
> Kidd professing his love. <3
> ...




OMG you have Hamlet too!! YES. He always makes my day lol. HAHAHA I can't. I should get another guy hamster to move in and see what happens~~


----------



## MTPockets (Dec 23, 2015)

What you don't know is that in real life I am extremely clumsy, uncoordinated, and my strength is well... puny. I'm pretty sure Sly is trying to trick me into giving up my position as Mayor. He might be trying to get the position himself too! So that's why this made me laugh.


----------



## beaver (Dec 24, 2015)

Why is Hamlet so amazing?


----------



## Paperboy012305 (Dec 24, 2015)

Diana, are you blind?


----------



## MayorJudyOfZootopia (Dec 24, 2015)

Spoiler
























































(I answered i love love songs here)









































Miiverse pics:


----------



## MayorJudyOfZootopia (Dec 25, 2015)

bump


----------



## CuteYuYu (Dec 26, 2015)

MTPockets said:


> View attachment 159949
> 
> What you don't know is that in real life I am extremely clumsy, uncoordinated, and my strength is well... puny. I'm pretty sure Sly is trying to trick me into giving up my position as Mayor. He might be trying to get the position himself too! So that's why this made me laugh.



Haha that's so funny  He knows your weakness! Sly is so sly. 



beaver said:


> Why is Hamlet so amazing?



Ikr? Hamsters are amazing~ But Hamlet is the best of them all! <3



Paperboy012305 said:


> View attachment 159966
> 
> Diana, are you blind?



Yup she's definetly blind. I love how the tree is clearly lit up in the back. c:



Link_The_Heroine said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Eugene though LOL what a stud. Aw I love Lucky c:


----------



## MayorJudyOfZootopia (Dec 26, 2015)

el bumpo


----------



## Nunnafinga (Dec 26, 2015)




----------



## pika62221 (Dec 26, 2015)

Here are a few.


----------



## MTPockets (Dec 27, 2015)

I love the one with Fauna and the deer scare  That one takes the cake!


----------



## mintellect (Dec 27, 2015)

Marshal is a weird one.

- - - Post Merge - - -






Marshal, that is a book. You talk about reading books ALL THE TIME.


----------



## CuteYuYu (Dec 27, 2015)

Spoiler






Nunnafinga said:


> View attachment 160168
> 
> View attachment 160169
> 
> ...



"ow my butt's asleep" lol omg. Fauna is so gonna regret saying that 



pika62221 said:


> Here are a few.
> View attachment 160182View attachment 160183View attachment 160184View attachment 160185View attachment 160186View attachment 160187View attachment 160188View attachment 160189View attachment 160190View attachment 160191


lets be honest, we were all that one kid. c:



Diancie Rose said:


> Marshal is a weird one.
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> ...



Marshal is a cute weirdo~


----------



## CuteYuYu (Dec 29, 2015)

*Hamlet what in the world are you wearing*




*Lobo you worry me sometimes..*






*Olaf is such a weeb c:*














*I can't take you seriously with that shirt on*


----------



## treetops (Jan 10, 2016)

this thread is probably old but eh. antonio is such a cutie, though. <3


----------



## Vintage Viola (Jan 10, 2016)

She walked into it herself, I didn't even plant it there, but I'm the bad guy lol


----------



## Nunnafinga (Jan 10, 2016)




----------



## ArtsyDreamer (Jan 11, 2016)




----------



## treetops (Jan 14, 2016)

punchy being a concerned friend. <3






it's worth mentioning that i was wearing a flower as a head accessory at the time of this letter.


----------



## Chrystina (Jan 15, 2016)

oh I'm so happy this exists. enjoyed all of the posts <3 (especially the one with lobo & hamlet on the 1st page omg my heart melted) 


View attachment 161928
XD this isn't the first time Whitney has had a translation error. pretty funny. 

also I gave Mira the shirt that Whitney is giving to me (who got it from Mira). Gee thanks.


----------



## ArtsyDreamer (Jan 20, 2016)

Accidental screenshots are great XD


----------



## gh0st (Jan 20, 2016)

I love this thread so much ^^


----------



## Nunnafinga (Jan 20, 2016)




----------



## Chrystina (Jan 20, 2016)

^ lmao that 2nd one is great. and the 3rd reminds me offfff..


Spoiler



View attachment 162489
View attachment 162490
xD so cute. but ugh why is he wearing that ugly shirt 



View attachment 162491
that was me, lobo. way to forget about me. 

View attachment 162492
My cycle town haha. Skye is the only "villager" left, from before I turned the town into cycling. so she pops in from time to time... and always excuses herself lol.


----------



## MayorJudyOfZootopia (Jan 24, 2016)

el bumpo!~


----------



## Nunnafinga (Jan 25, 2016)




----------



## Romaki (Jan 25, 2016)

You can't leave these animals alone for one second...


----------



## LambdaDelta (Jan 25, 2016)

rude


RUDE


yeah, you look EXACTLY like that


I'LL TAKE TWENTY


YOU WEREN'T EVEN AROUND


I don't think that'll be a problem.


----------



## MayorJudyOfZootopia (Jan 25, 2016)

arrrgh thanks you guys for the giggles not feeling so good right now and Bump


----------



## MayorJudyOfZootopia (Feb 14, 2016)

el bumpo


----------



## Dorian (Feb 15, 2016)

Thank you all! I really needed this. Nunna is the master of hilarious screenshots!


----------



## Nunnafinga (Feb 15, 2016)




----------



## MayorJudyOfZootopia (Feb 16, 2016)

Spoiler: I BROUGHT MORE! (warning a lot)


----------



## Chrystina (Mar 17, 2016)

I hope it's okay that I'm bumping this, but I just had to share and didn't want to make a new thread for the same thing.

Sisterly love:













Wolfgang is the best.


----------



## Crash (Mar 17, 2016)

thank you fauna, i feel really appreciated​


----------



## mahala (Mar 17, 2016)

Silly squirrels.


----------



## Cosmic Gerbil (Mar 17, 2016)

Ha, I saw this thread while I was lurking a few days back.  Everyones' pictures are so funny!


Neptune talking to Ruby at Club LOL but then Dr Shrunk photobombs...






Marshal asked Neptune to return an item that Kid Cat had left at his house.  So, Neptune found Kid Cat, handed over the item and this was what happened next...


----------



## Nunnafinga (Mar 17, 2016)

Beware of dog.


----------



## Retroself (Mar 18, 2016)

This thread is GOLD! Keep those screenshots coming 



Link_The_Heroine said:


> Spoiler: I BROUGHT MORE! (warning a lot)



Aaaaandddd Olivia and Bob had me dying!!!


----------



## Nunnafinga (Mar 18, 2016)




----------



## Becca617 (Mar 18, 2016)

i got some xD


----------



## MayorJudyOfZootopia (Mar 18, 2016)

Becca617 said:


> i got some xD
> 
> View attachment 167309



poor resetti has to pee pee XD


----------



## Charcolor (Mar 18, 2016)

here's some old ones i uploaded to tumblr -



Spoiler





























these next ones are from my miiverse account:



Spoiler








count the people in the room




not the best time, gayle












this glitch happened a while ago while i was fixing up my paths on a secondary character and i thought it was kinda funny




i think gayle _might_ be blind


----------



## Whisper (Mar 19, 2016)




----------



## Summerbun (Mar 19, 2016)

I have a few! ^^


This happened a day after the first episode of the Weirdmageddon arc in Gravity Falls aired...I was scared to say the least.


lol


Cute patoot. -w-


----------



## AnimalCrossingPerson (Mar 19, 2016)

This thread is a frightening experience with 40 posts per page. Good thing the 3DS isn't exactly HD since then there might be a few problems.


----------



## Whisper (Mar 19, 2016)




----------



## mintellect (Mar 19, 2016)

In a strange glitch, Diana and Poppy's dialouge got switched.


----------



## Whisper (Mar 21, 2016)




----------



## Nunnafinga (Mar 21, 2016)




----------



## MayorJudyOfZootopia (Mar 21, 2016)

Nunnafinga said:


> View attachment 167504



of course! lol everyone hates jambette


----------



## davidlblack (Mar 21, 2016)

Trying to upload but its not working.


----------



## treetops (Mar 21, 2016)

I wouldn't call this absolutely funny, but it is certainly adorable:


----------



## Chicha (Mar 21, 2016)




----------



## Whisper (Mar 21, 2016)




----------



## CrossAnimal (Mar 21, 2016)

Great moments in bad timing.


----------



## Nunnafinga (Mar 24, 2016)




----------



## Brooke_the_Phoenix (Mar 24, 2016)




----------



## emmareid (Mar 24, 2016)

I gave Frank a rotten fruit

then he moved to my friend's town


----------



## Whisper (Mar 24, 2016)

Doc your house is right there...


----------



## tolisamarie (Mar 24, 2016)




----------



## Retroself (Mar 24, 2016)

emmareid said:


> I gave Frank a rotten fruit
> View attachment 167799
> then he moved to my friend's town
> View attachment 167800



LOL! That's amazing, ahha


----------



## ams (Mar 24, 2016)

Nunnafinga said:


> View attachment 167788
> 
> View attachment 167789



Your screenshots always get me.


----------



## Swirl (Mar 25, 2016)

Ohh mann too many that I love.  These are just some older ones because I'm not allowed to attach like 100 pictures lol.  If it doesn't bother people I might post more later.


----------



## Cheburashka (Mar 25, 2016)

Nunnafinga said:


> View attachment 167788
> 
> View attachment 167789



You?re making me regret letting Goose go


----------



## piske (Mar 25, 2016)

Brooke_the_Phoenix said:


>



Haha you don't say? That's actually pretty funny!


----------



## Mihaku (Mar 25, 2016)

These are really funny. I love scrolling through and reading all of them. It's a good way to learn more about some of the villagers that are not in my town.


----------



## Chrystina (Mar 25, 2016)

Swirl said:


> Ohh mann too many that I love.  These are just some older ones because I'm not allowed to attach like 100 pictures lol.  If it doesn't bother people I might post more later.



Lol omg the one with Booker, I've never had him say that to me! he's great. 


Two I found from forever ago from before I reset:










aaand a bunch of Marshal ones recently:
































accidental screenie:


----------



## AccfSally (Mar 25, 2016)

Post this on tumblr back in September 2015

I haven't play with this character for a long time and he (Marshal) says this.


----------



## savan1 (Mar 25, 2016)

Vertigo said:


> here is antonio's advice on how to catch fish.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Fiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiish! lol


----------



## Bubblebeam (Mar 25, 2016)

Just me trying to make plot resetting a bit less tedious. ​


----------



## Cosmic Gerbil (Mar 29, 2016)

Heh, I love seeing all of these xD

Here are some more of mine!

Marshal has an identity crisis and decides he wants to become a flower.  Rodney photobombs.






Coco: "Mr Mayor, where are you?  I just wanted to...oh my!"


----------



## trickyfox (Mar 29, 2016)

Oh, I didn't know there was a thread like this one! I used another one ^^'
But this one looks better for the screenshot I took today:






*INCEPTION!*​
Oh my, Kiki. You are into a matrix and you don't even realize.


----------



## Nunnafinga (Mar 29, 2016)

Animal Intersection?Is that the game with all those needy animals?


----------



## k.k.lucario (Mar 29, 2016)




----------



## meowduck (Mar 29, 2016)

View attachment 168318
awwww chief xD

- - - Post Merge - - -

View attachment 168319
oh and the things i do for love ^*^<3


----------



## Whisper (Mar 29, 2016)




----------



## CuteYuYu (Mar 30, 2016)

Wow thanks Lobo your such a good friend 














































Eugene what have u done






















- - - Post Merge - - -

Read through everyone's screenshots and I'm loving them! :3 haha


----------



## FuwaKiwi (Mar 30, 2016)

Creative doors...


I'm sorry Mitzi. D:


----------

